# Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7



## DerRächer (25 Juli 2008)

Heiko schrieb:


> Seit heute steht für den Firefox 3.0 ein Online-Update auf die Version 3.0.1 zur Verfügung.
> Mit diesem Update werden unter anderem verschiedene, teils kritische Sicherheitsprobleme behoben. Es wird dringend empfholen, das Update umgehend durchzuführen.




Holt euch auch das Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7. Damit kann man [ edit]  wie Mega-Downloads.net ins Handwerk fuschen, in dem man deren Server Standort und deren Provider findet. Mit Karte und Sat-Foto. Nur auf die Flagge unten klicken. Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*

Das tut aber richtig weh:



DerRächer schrieb:


> [...] Damit kann man [ edit]  wie Mega-Downloads.net ins Handwerk fuschen, in dem man deren Server Standort und deren Provider findet. Mit Karte und Sat-Foto. Nur auf die Flagge unten klicken. Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung.



Nimm eine Axt und zertrümmere Deinen Computer, dann hast Du es den Abzockern so richtig gezeigt. 

*kopfschüttelnd*
Nebelwolf


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*

Glaubst du, wir finden das nicht raus bzw. wissen das nicht?

Und wenn du das alles gefunden hast, was dann?

*Kopfschüttel* auch von mir.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*



Wembley schrieb:


> Und wenn du das alles gefunden hast, was dann?


na dann  rächt er  

( operative Hektik ersetzt  usw... )


----------



## DerRächer (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*

Hab die Info an Verbraucherschutz, Avira, Blue Byte (Die von Siedler, nicht die bösen.), und an Silver Server, den Provider weitergegeben. Und die niederländische Firma Leeweb verlinkt jetzt auch anders.:keks:


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*

Beschwerden an Webhoster kann man natürlich immer versuchen, aber im Normalfall ist davon auszugehen, dass die genau wissen, was für eine Laus die da im Pelz haben (spätestens nach wenigen Wochen, wenn sie es nicht vorher gewusst haben).

Und eine Ermittlung der genauen geographischen Serverstandorte nebst Einfügen von google-maps-Hinweisen bringt uns hier null-komma-null weiter.
Wir verfügen weder über die technischen Möglichkeiten noch über die rechtliche Legitimation, etwa Kurzstreckenraketen gegen die Standorte einzusetzen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Tilo (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...Wir verfügen weder über die technischen Möglichkeiten noch über die rechtliche Legitimation, etwa Kurzstreckenraketen gegen die Standorte einzusetzen. :scherzkeks:



Wäre aber mal ein netter Gag für Zwischendurch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist aber für den Ottonormaluser ein Stück zusätzliche Information beim Surfen, die ihm helfen kann. Nicht immer, klar. Manchmal ist es aber durchaus von Vorteil, wenn man weiß, woher die Website kommt auf der man gerade surft...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*



Tilo schrieb:


> Ist aber für den Ottonormaluser ein Stück zusätzliche Information beim Surfen, die ihm helfen kann. Nicht immer, klar. Manchmal ist es aber durchaus von Vorteil, wenn man weiß, woher die Website kommt auf der man gerade surft...


Genau die. die es am dringensten brauchen könnten, haben von solchen Möglichkeiten keine Ahnung.
Ist wie mit den Blacklists dubioser Anbieter. Wer sie kennt, braucht sie nicht und wer sie braucht,
 kennt sie nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Add-on Flagfox 3.2.7*

Welcher Otto-Normalverbraucher weiß schon, was ein Admin-C ist?
Was eine Abuse-Adresse ist?
Was man unter "RIPE", "ARIN", "APNIC" oder der "IANA" versteht?
Was genau eine "IP-Adresse" ist?
WAs ein "Registrant" und was ein "Registrar" ist?
Was ein "Upstream-Provider" ist?
Was ein DNS bzw. ein Nameserver ist?
Was ein "PTR-Record" ist?
Was ein "Traceroute" ist?
U.s.w.

Ohne diese Kenntnisse der Halblaien bzw. Experten sind aber die Informationen, die man aus whois oder aus einem geo-locator kriegt, nicht wirklich wertvoll. Die Infos sind auch immer nur zusammengenommen wertvoll.
Die Tatsache, dass eine Webseite z.B. in Korea gehostet wird, sagt noch überhaupt nichts darüber aus, ob sie gut oder bösartig oder eine Abzockerseite ist.
Auch europäische oder amerikanische Webhoster kaufen z.B. immer mal auch IP-Space in Asien.
Das allein sagt noch überhaupt nichts.
Erst mit einem gewissen Erfahrungsschatz sind solche Informationen wertvoll.
Wenn ich z.B. weiß, dass Provider soundso ein absoluter "Black-Hat" ist, dass er also ignorant ist und sich mit Spammerbanden abgibt, um Reibach zu machen, dann kann ich die Info einordnen.
Wenn die Webdomain dann auch noch bei einem Registrar gekauft wurde, der ebenfalls als ignorant gilt, dann ist das wieder ein Mosaikstein.

Es kann auch immer mal sein, dass ein geolocator auf eine deutsche IP zeigt, und dass da trotzdem ein Virus auf dem betreffenden Server verteilt wird. Kommt momentan sehr häufig vor. Die Russen knacken momentan bevorzugt z.B. 1u.1-Webmaster-Accounts, indem sie den Webmastern Trojaner auf den Heim-PC e-mailen. Auf dem Webserver verteilen sie dann ihren Spam- oder Phishing-Trojaner.

Sind alles wunderbar schöne deutsche 1u.1-IP-Adressen.
Und? Ist trotzdem vielleicht ein Trojaner drauf.
Also: die Infos sind immer nur von relativem Wert.


----------

